
More women are paying alimony–that includes supporting their ex’s porn habit - maxshmax
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/more-women-are-paying-alimonythat-includes-supporting-their-exs-porn-habit-2018-05-23
======
modbait
Headline is clickbait, but one of the things you learn during the process is
that _what_ your ex does with the alimony simply isn't under your control. It
certainly doesn't have to be any kind of reasonable expense.

The article is unfortunately pretty sloppy with its stats. For example, they
say that a woman is the breadwinner in 40% of households. Technically true,
but it's only 15% for two-parent households. (And the source doesn't say
whether these are even all married and/or male/female marriages.) So,
opportunities for the female partner to get stuck with alimony to a guy are
still probably relatively rare. (Ask yourself, how many such people do you
know?)

That said, I wouldn't wish this on anyone. _Never_ let your spouse stop
working, unless you're willing to give them a fraction (possibly >100%) of
your future pay.

